# Gonna try this spinner Labor Day



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

The most awesome owner of Mad Moose baits made this to my exact specs. Oh yeah...I'm that guy...oops LOL!

I have made a few tail spinners and have caught crappie on them in a bass heavy pond, so I thought I would make one "crappie specific".
What do you think?
FYI if someone wants to test them for me at your favorite crappie spot let me know, I would love to get some reviews!:T


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

look as good or better than any i,ve seen. would like to try one.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

boonecreek said:


> look as good or better than any i,ve seen. would like to try one.


PM me your address and I will get one to you this week. I will send the next two fishermen who reply a freebie. PM your address after replying!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Does this mean i get a freebie!? looks like it will work fine, may put half a crawler on the end and try for walleyes too.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i would love to test out your lures


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great but I would prefer a single octopus hook It should also be a killer white bass bait.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> It should also be a killer white bass bait.


That's exactly what I was thinking when I first looked at the picture of it. I'm sure it'll do damage on a number of species swimming around.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

!%!%!%


Photog said:


> The most awesome owner of Mad Moose baits made this to my exact specs. Oh yeah...I'm that guy...oops LOL!
> 
> I have made a few tail spinners and have caught crappie on them in a bass heavy pond, so I thought I would make one "crappie specific".
> What do you think?
> FYI if someone wants to test them for me at your favorite crappie spot let me know, I would love to get some reviews!:T


i went totaly off the wall on my tec. got in to some nice largemounth, and the stangest thing was will i was bluegill fishing. large pond. gill were holding to very small area about the size of a pickup truck. if i was not in that zone no bites at all. ended up with 11 keepers. later in the day the bass were the same; u was not in a small area ,nothing. u was in thr area ,bam, bam, bammmmmmmm.
!%!%!%!%


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe the cold front; think so?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

EPIC FAIL....
know how hard it is to test a new bait when you leave it on the kitchen table???????

UGH! LOL!!!!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i went fishing one day. got to the lake to discover that i had left my fishing poles at the house. see any one beat that one.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

boonecreek said:


> i went fishing one day. got to the lake to discover that i had left my fishing poles at the house. see any one beat that one.


I left my bow at home on a hunting day.... bout the same lol


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Got to the reservoir, and my motor was still at home. I was ready to back down the ramp when I realized it. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey guys, waiting on a few supplies before I get the lures out to ya, just wanted to keep you updated!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

hay mad moose; i like that name, thats perfectly fine. i make one i,ll send back i make. it looks a liittle primitive, but man the hybreds and crappie love tham.


----------

